# Circumcision, Anti-Social, Psychopathy, Sadistic Sociopath and Links to Usernames



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Circumcisions in baby boys involve the painful procedure of cutting through the foreskin, and separating it from the penis. This Satanic practice causes fear and torture, which mentally traumatizes the child, and lowers his energetic frequency or vibrations. Although there are studies showing how circumcision makes people more prone to depressions and anger, little is known about its links to anti-social or sadistic personalities. 

People's online behaviors mirror their interests in real life, so people who "troll" just to infuriate others, are also more sadistic and apathetic in the real world. It also happens that many of these people are circumcised, and while intact people also troll, this group is much younger and often below ten years old. An indicator of whether someone is circumcised, can be told by their usernames. Negative usernames (ones that vibrate at a lower frequency), or usernames that appear like the person that created it was depressed, appear to be associated with circumcised people. Examples of lower frequency usernames, which belong to circumcised individuals, include (altered to protect privacy) TremblingFear, likeicare, MasterOfInsanity, Macabre, TasticRage, nutty, DeathTimed and killsswitch. 

There is a link between circumcision, and individuals that are easily angered or depressed. It is also known that people's online behaviors often mirror their real feelings. Although more research is needed, there is a clear link between negative usernames, which carry a lower vibration, and how they belong to circumcised individuals. These usernames are more easily recognized by their attributes to negative subjects (lower vibrations) like apathy, anger, fear, injuries, death, and insanity. Circumcision is a factor in anti-social, psychopathic, and sadist behaviors, which also reflect certain online usernames. Please discuss and share your opinions or thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I think this thread is better titled "Circumcision Causes Psychopathy, and Their Links to Negative Usernames". Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

I would never circumcise my son if I had one, because that's not native to my belief system, but I don't care if other people do it. I certainly wouldn't call it 'Satanic', but that's not a descriptor I normally use anyways.

As for whether it contributes to depression? I can't really cite any studies on the subject, but I don't believe that circumcision alone could irreparably damage a person. There would have to be other insinuating circumstances, because it usually takes a lot more then that to make someone snap beyond the point of no return.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Very insightful Sparky.

And true.
@FearAndTrembling actually told me he was being circumcised _while _he made his username.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Lesley Drakken said:


> I would never circumcise my son if I had one, because that's not native to my belief system, but I don't care if other people do it. I certainly wouldn't call it 'Satanic', but that's not a descriptor I normally use anyways.
> 
> As for whether it contributes to depression? I can't really cite any studies on the subject, but I don't believe that circumcision alone could irreparably damage a person. There would have to be other insinuating circumstances, because it usually takes a lot more then that to make someone snap beyond the point of no return.


Fear and torture are enough to cause lower vibrations in people, and this is especially traumatic for a baby who was only a few days or weeks old, when the brain is still developing. Anything "Satanic" just means it decreases energetic vibrations, by inducing fear, terror, or torture. I am almost certain that the "top 5" killers mentioned in the INTJ serial killer thread were painfully circumcised as babies:
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/165502-intj-serial-killer.html



Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Very insightful Sparky.
> 
> And true.
> @_FearAndTrembling_ actually told me he was being circumcised _while _he made his username.


I assumed FearAndTrembling was circumcised as a baby, and I just found out he is circumcised by a post he made in this thread:
http://personalitycafe.com/debate-f...ed-states-ban-circumcision-2.html#post4662526


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Any more comments?


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

_75% of american men are circumcised. There goes your theory, unless you'll assert that they're all psychopaths._


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Also, why do you write this whole OP post as if it's a scientific article without including a single reference? "_It is known that_", _"There is a link between_", _"Examples of lower frequency usernames, which belong to circumcised individuals, include"_. What, did you go around and ask them if they don't have a foreskin on their dick? Or did you simply figure out that they were circumcised by the way they behaved? Popper would like to have a word with you.

My personal favourite is _"lowers his energetic frequency or vibrations"_. Are you making an elaborate joke or do you actually believe what you're writing?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Infinnacage said:


> _75% of american men are circumcised. There goes your theory, unless you'll assert that they're all psychopaths._


That is a lot of lower vibrations, thought not as much as 80%. Considering how women are uncircumcised, the overall energetic frequency drop is manageable, though could be much better.



> Over the decades the rate of circumcision in hospitals varied from a high of nearly 65 percent in 1981 to a low of slightly more than 55 percent in 2007, Owings said.



http://www.webmd.com/children/news/20130822/us-circumcision-rates-drop-by-10-percent-cdc




> Data from a national survey conducted from 1999 to 2002 found that the overall prevalence of male circumcision in the United States was 79%. 91% of boys born in the 1970s, and 83% of boys born in the 1980s were circumcised. An earlier survey, conducted in 1992, found a circumcision prevalence of 77% in US-born men, born from 1932–1974, including 81% of non-Hispanic White men, 65% of Black men, and 54% of Hispanic men, vs. 42% of non U.S. born men who were circumcised.
> 
> Brown & Brown (1987) reported the most important factor is whether the father is circumcised.


Prevalence of circumcision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Infinnacage said:


> Also, why do you write this whole OP post as if it's a scientific article without including a single reference? "_It is known that_", _"There is a link between_", _"Examples of lower frequency usernames, which belong to circumcised individuals, include"_. What, did you go around and ask them if they don't have a foreskin on their dick? Or did you simply figure out that they were circumcised by the way they behaved? Popper would like to have a word with you.
> 
> My personal favourite is _"lowers his energetic frequency or vibrations"_. Are you making an elaborate joke or do you actually believe what you're writing?


Everything is energy, so the concept of "energetic vibrations" must be understood. There is already research linking circumcision with anti-social behaviors, and psychopathy:

Circumcision Psychopathy

Just Google search.

The usernames are from personal research, mostly by asking people online whether they are circumcised, and taking note of their responses.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> That is a lot of lower vibrations, thought not as much as 80%. Considering how women are uncircumcised, the overall energetic frequency drop is manageable, though could be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you selectively went by negative names and asked whether they were circumcised. I think your problem here is clear, since you posted yourself that more than half of american men are circumcised. You can prove nothing, yet the phenomenon probably proves itself to you so clearly. 

Also, you probably don't understand much of physics or psychology if you're going to assert that youth trauma somehow causes the strings that make up a person's matter vibrate more slowly. "Everything is energy, so the concept of "energetic vibrations" must be understood." Quit the scientific speech style. You're blabbing pseudoscience confabulated with some utterances from physics. 
If I'm to TRY to understand what you mean by people's energy vibration levels... well. Given that energy would equal mass multiplied by a constant, then skinny people have lower energy levels, for they're made out of less mass. But that's not what you mean.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Infinnacage said:


> So you selectively went by negative names and asked whether they were circumcised. I think your problem here is clear, since you posted yourself that more than half of american men are circumcised. You can prove nothing, yet the phenomenon probably proves itself to you so clearly.
> 
> Also, you probably don't understand much of physics or psychology if you're going to assert that youth trauma somehow causes the strings that make up a person's matter vibrate more slowly. "Everything is energy, so the concept of "energetic vibrations" must be understood." Quit the scientific speech style. You're blabbing pseudoscience confabulated with some utterances from physics.
> If I'm to TRY to understand what you mean by people's energy vibration levels... well. Given that energy would equal mass multiplied by a constant, then skinny people have lower energy levels, for they're made out of less mass. But that's not what you mean.


Are you circumcised? Just curious.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Are you circumcised? Just curious.


lmao, I knew you'd ask this. I'll keep my privacy


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Infinnacage said:


> lmao, I knew you'd ask this. I'll keep my privacy


It is funny how the circumcised men mostly respond with privacy concerns. Is it a privacy issue when your parents decided to circumcise you?


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> It is funny how the circumcised men mostly respond with privacy concerns. Is it a privacy issue when your parents decided to circumcise you?


I suppose I'm a new positive data point in your search for confirmation 
And funnily enough, that in itself confirms how biased you are. I've never told you anything about being circumcised or not.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Infinnacage said:


> I suppose I'm a new positive data point in your search for confirmation
> And funnily enough, that in itself confirms how biased you are. I've never told you anything about being circumcised or not.


Then just answer whether you are circumcised.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Then just answer whether you are circumcised.


Tell me why you believe in energy vibrations.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Infinnacage said:


> Tell me why you believe in _*energy vibrations*_.


Can someone explain me in a few easy understanding words what this means?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Infinnacage said:


> Tell me why you believe in energy vibrations.


It is like how people experience happiness or depressions. How are the two different? Which do you think is the one with positive vibration?


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> It is like how people experience happiness or depressions. How are the two different? Which do you think is the one with positive vibration?


If you're talking about moods, don't use that silly terminology.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Infinnacage said:


> If you're talking about moods, don't use that silly terminology.


They mean the same thing.

Are you circumcised? Just curious.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Absolutely no scientific correlation between psychopathy and circumcision. Psychopathy is a genetic structural abnormality of the brain; a clipped foreskin has ZERO impact on this.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Poppycock. Pun totally intended.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

... I did enjoy how you protected TremblingFear's identity though, hahaha.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I admit that Sparky's threads are guilty pleasures of mine.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

L said:


> I admit that Sparky's threads are guilty pleasures of mine.


They're comedy gold. I realize he's being serious, but he's like accidentally a comedic genius.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm circumcised and I think I'm pretty non-psychopathic.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Correlation is not always causation. Whenever a study says "links" there's correlation in places but that doesn't mean there is a cause and effect relationship. Studies can be misleading.


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

While I am circumcised, I am mostly sure that my psychopathic tendencies come from my genetic lineage than an environmental factor (as psychopathy actually correlates much higher with genetic factors than environmental factors, and my family tree is plagued with the disorder). It is a hasty conclusion to generalize that circumcision causes antisocial traits, and it is apparently obvious that you possess a substantial bias to the subject at hand, suggesting that this does not reflect actual reality but reflects your subjective understanding of reality (which would be indicative of Ji in MBTI) that forces you to desperately attempt to scrounge for any source at all to back up your understanding to seem credible to others.

Any attempts to utilize epigenetics will also fail to provide any exact evidence that proves any sort of correlation between the two.

Any attempts to discredit my criticism due to the fact that I am circumcised will be met with resistance.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

This reminds me of Marijuana Texting.






I think I'm a little in love with this thread, like I am in Jon Stewart.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

my thread on typoc, on this very topic.
(hook: i'm african. i was circumscised at age 12, as per tradition.)
Typology Central


----------



## Arcarsenal (Mar 12, 2013)

Sparky said:


> I am almost certain that the "top 5" killers mentioned in the INTJ serial killer thread were painfully circumcised as babies:
> http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/165502-intj-serial-killer.html


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, @Sparky. I just want to pinch your lil cheeks. These threads are too adorable.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

badwolf said:


> I'm circumcised and I think I'm pretty non-psychopathic.


I can understand how the "Big Bad Wolf" might not have been psychopathic.



Alea_iacta_est said:


> While I am circumcised, I am mostly sure that my psychopathic tendencies come from my genetic lineage than an environmental factor (as psychopathy actually correlates much higher with genetic factors than environmental factors, and my family tree is plagued with the disorder). It is a hasty conclusion to generalize that circumcision causes antisocial traits, and it is apparently obvious that you possess a substantial bias to the subject at hand, suggesting that this does not reflect actual reality but reflects your subjective understanding of reality (which would be indicative of Ji in MBTI) that forces you to desperately attempt to scrounge for any source at all to back up your understanding to seem credible to others.
> 
> Any attempts to utilize epigenetics will also fail to provide any exact evidence that proves any sort of correlation between the two.
> 
> Any attempts to discredit my criticism due to the fact that I am circumcised will be met with resistance.


You have to be psychopathic to not realize babies are screaming in pain during the procedure. The "he just slept through it" simply means the baby was hurt so much that he fainted.


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

Sparky said:


> I can understand how the "Big Bad Wolf" might not have been psychopathic.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be psychopathic to not realize babies are screaming in pain during the procedure. The "he just slept through it" simply means the baby was hurt so much that he fainted.


Solid attempt at an appeal to Pathos, but this does not pertain to the argument at hand; whether or not circumcision is ethical is not the point of this thread.

The actual point of this thread evidently appears to be that you will use any evidence at all to support your own worldview, and that the evidences' veracity matters not. Had this thread actually encompassed the ethical argument of whether or not circumcision is morally wrong, I would not have responded, but the fact that you are perpetuating misinformation to justify your worldview prompted me to respond. I honestly don't give a shit what your opinion is on circumcision; I simply don't want to see you supporting your argument with bullshit, to be frank.

This thread is not debate. It is propaganda.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Alea_iacta_est said:


> Solid attempt at an appeal to Pathos, but this does not pertain to the argument at hand; whether or not circumcision is ethical is not the point of this thread.
> 
> The actual point of this thread evidently appears to be that you will use any evidence at all to support your own worldview, and that the evidences' veracity matters not. Had this thread actually encompassed the ethical argument of whether or not circumcision is morally wrong, I would not have responded, but the fact that you are perpetuating misinformation to justify your worldview prompted me to respond. I honestly don't give a shit what your opinion is on circumcision; I simply don't want to see you supporting your argument with bullshit, to be frank.
> 
> This thread is not debate. It is propaganda.


Fuck. Yes. :laughing:

(inb4 r u circumcised? just curius)


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I think we should stop Internet explorer instead.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Circumcisions in baby boys involve the painful procedure of cutting through the foreskin, and separating it from the penis. This Satanic practice causes fear and torture, which mentally traumatizes the child, and lowers his energetic frequency or vibrations. Although there are studies showing how circumcision makes people more prone to depressions and anger, little is known about its links to anti-social or sadistic personalities.
> 
> People's online behaviors mirror their interests in real life, so people who "troll" just to infuriate others, are also more sadistic and apathetic in the real world. It also happens that many of these people are circumcised, and while intact people also troll, this group is much younger and often below ten years old. An indicator of whether someone is circumcised, can be told by their usernames. Negative usernames (ones that vibrate at a lower frequency), or usernames that appear like the person that created it was depressed, appear to be associated with circumcised people. Examples of lower frequency usernames, which belong to circumcised individuals, include (altered to protect privacy) TremblingFear, likeicare, MasterOfInsanity, Macabre, TasticRage, nutty, DeathTimed and killsswitch.
> 
> There is a link between circumcision, and individuals that are easily angered or depressed. It is also known that people's online behaviors often mirror their real feelings. Although more research is needed, there is a clear link between negative usernames, which carry a lower vibration, and how they belong to circumcised individuals. These usernames are more easily recognized by their attributes to negative subjects (lower vibrations) like apathy, anger, fear, injuries, death, and insanity. Circumcision is a factor in anti-social, psychopathic, and sadist behaviors, which also reflect certain online usernames. Please discuss and share your opinions or thoughts. Thank you.


Correlation does not imply causation. Your 'study' does not contain nearly enough research to even be considered. If you found 100 members that had this correlation, I may be interested. However, as it is right now, keep your opinions to yourself.

Please don't make me lose my respect for you.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Alea_iacta_est said:


> Solid attempt at an appeal to Pathos, but this does not pertain to the argument at hand; whether or not circumcision is ethical is not the point of this thread.
> 
> The actual point of this thread evidently appears to be that you will use any evidence at all to support your own worldview, and that the evidences' veracity matters not. Had this thread actually encompassed the ethical argument of whether or not circumcision is morally wrong, I would not have responded, but the fact that you are perpetuating misinformation to justify your worldview prompted me to respond. I honestly don't give a shit what your opinion is on circumcision; I simply don't want to see you supporting your argument with bullshit, to be frank.
> 
> This thread is not debate. It is propaganda.





Infinnacage said:


> Fuck. Yes. :laughing:
> 
> (inb4 r u circumcised? just curius)


Did you guys watch the video?



EthereaEthos said:


> Correlation does not imply causation. Your 'study' does not contain nearly enough research to even be considered. If you found 100 members that had this correlation, I may be interested. However, as it is right now, keep your opinions to yourself.
> 
> Please don't make me lose my respect for you.


You cannot form a conclusion about ethics of circumcision without a firsthand experience of the painful procedure.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Did you two watch the video?
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot form a conclusion about ethics of circumcision without a firsthand experience of the painful procedure. Also, did I ask for your respect?


The procedure... that takes place when you are an infant. Do you know how many painful things happen to infants? They scratch their eyes, cut their skin, bruise their fingers. Why would a loss of a small bundle of skin with barely any nerves permanently warp a person's sense of social judgment?

I really don't care if you want my respect or not. I'm just saying you could make enemies with a large majority of PerC users, even ones that have not "experienced the horrors", due to your ill prepared thesis and combative stance.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Reality Hazer said:


> I can see that Sparky certainly wasn't circumcised, through his username of course.


So, is Dominar Rygel the 16th circumcised or no?


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Vibrations? What? Can you give a reason that a lack of foreskin would cause mental disorders? Is it the source of all goodness in a person?

Circumcision is rare in Britain, yet we have our fair share of crime and mental disorders. I would say that is pretty much case closed.


----------

